

Pixel City - Procedurally Generated City - Jach
http://www.shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=3237

======
kbenson
An oldie but a goodie.

I used to follow his blog, but he ended up writing a bit to prolifically for
me. His RSS subscription fell to my normal behavior of cutting those that I've
fallen behind on for 30-60 days (and I refuse to read out of order). Shame, it
was interesting reading, I was just strapped for time for a few months.

